# Whats ur favorite breed of goat?



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

So, what's YOUR favorite breed? Of goat?








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Lamanchas!! They have a sweet personality, milk well, and have unique ears. Or should I say, no ears at all!.....


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Lamanchas!! They have a sweet personality, milk well, and have unique ears. Or should I say, no ears at all!.....


Haha! Ok, I love ND! They are so sweet and cute!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Boers all they way!! They are the friendliest most loving goat breed I have come in contact with. I also love their big size and their floppy ears. I can almost ride on my 2 year old wether! lol


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> Boers all they way!! They are the friendliest most loving goat breed I have come in contact with. I also love their big size and their floppy ears. I can almost ride on my 2 year old wether! lol


Haha! OMG I LOVEEEEEE BOERS ALSO! ND AND BIERS ARE MY FAVORITE!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Fainters :lol:


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

Mamaboyd said:


> Fainters :lol:


Haha! Ya, they are awesome! I LOVE ALL GOATSSSS

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Kikos and Nubians. Never had a nubian though


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I just love Nubians, alpines, boer, ect.. I guess I love them all especially the dairy breeds :laugh:


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I love Toggenburgs they're sweet and have a playful and quirky attitude. Also my Toggenburg expresses herself with her ears a lot unlike our Nubians giving her unique funny faces. 


~Autumn


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Mine would have to be LaManchas and Nigerians  couldn't pick one  lol!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I like the ones that bounce around and go "baaa". Oh wait....that would be ALL of them. :ROFL:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I love Nigerians! They are sweet and funny have six and plan on adding two more does. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dizzygal04 (Jun 6, 2013)

well i love pygmy and boer (i have both breeds), but my FAVORITE is lamancha. i dont have any anymore, but they were my first breed to get. i had three bottle babies. they have since passed away. <3-heather


----------



## fuzyjack (Jan 10, 2014)

dizzygal04 said:


> well i love pygmy and boer (i have both breeds), but my FAVORITE is lamancha. i dont have any anymore, but they were my first breed to get. i had three bottle babies. they have since passed away. <3-heather


I'm sorry 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nubians :leap:


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

I love our boers my kids ride the buck all over the field. The babies are like little dogs so cute

Sent from my LGL75C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorite of the dairy breeds is Alpine, and my favorite of the meat breeds is Boer.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Alpines, however I don't have any. I have Nubians and Lamanchas. I can't find any Alpines of the quality I want in my area.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Kiko and Nubian.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Aaallll of themmmmm.....

Seriously. Right now I own:

Pure bred Nubian
American Toggenburg
Mini Nubian
Alpine x Boer mix
LaMancha/Alpine x boer cross
Boer/nubian x kiko cross
grade nubian

I am likely going to be getting an Alpine Nubian cross and a pure Nigerian this year.

I have dairy does and I cross for meat kids, and have some pretty specific goals for my herd, but I am not breeding for show or sale so I get what I like and what makes me happy while meeting my personal needs. For me that means a nice pretty variety in my herd.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Nubian, big surprise eh? LOL I also really like Toggs and Lamanchas


----------



## Ez-Feona (Feb 9, 2014)

My favorite breed is a Lamancha Nubian cross, they give just the right amount of butter fat, plus they give more milk than most other Goats.:whatgoat:;-)


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Boer


----------



## dsturgiss (Feb 10, 2014)

Nubian and oberhasli!  love my goats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Nubians


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Boer- especially when dappled or red- so PRETTY!!!:drool:
Though ND's are easy to handle, I find.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

All the breeds are wonderful in their own way, but my breed of choice is the Alpine. They are so intelligent and yes, a bit bossy, but I love them so. My guernseys are old souls and so spunky. They give the Alpines a run for their money, despite being half their size.

If I were to try another breed it would be Oberhasli. I find them very elegant.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Four legged, breathing, and floppy eared...


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

NUbians and boer for sure but want to try a sannan seem to be good milkers...


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nigerian Dwarfs!!!!!!!!!!!! I love the color, blue eyes, milk production, the small size, they are great for shows because of their small size!!!!!! I love Nigerian Dwarfs!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I LOVE Nigerian Dwarfs...Second choice is Oberhaslis...hard to choose.
I don't have any Obers, but would love to get a doe or two!
If anyone near me (upstate SC) has an Ober doe(s) they would like to trade for a nigerian kid, let me know!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

LibertyHomesteadFarm said:


> I LOVE Nigerian Dwarfs...Second choice is Oberhaslis...hard to choose.
> 
> I don't have any Obers, but would love to get a doe or two!
> 
> If anyone near me (upstate SC) has an Ober doe(s) they would like to trade for a nigerian kid, let me know!


Look at the IDGR goat registery, see if they have breeder listings, you can also look at vthe Ober registery, not shre what it is called though.


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

Boer


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Angora, old irish, kind of a toss up


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm a little biased but I love my Nigerian Dwarves.  They are my pets, my friends, my companions, my babies. They're so smart, and so resilient! Hardy little things with hearts of gold. Their milk is rich, and they can give a very decent amount for their size too. And as for their size ... it makes them so much easier to house and manage. They're just the right fit for me.

That said, I don't think there is a best breed. I think there are perfect fits for certain people, but I love all the different breeds because there are so many different kinds of people. :thumb:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oberhaslis are my favorite... I'm getting my first doeling next week and can't wait, already have a buck...;-)


----------



## Esther88 (Nov 11, 2012)

I currently have 2 Oberhaslis and LOVE them. My doe Brea is seriously the sweetest goat I have ever come in contact with and they're so quiet! They never scream or hardly make any fuss unless it's feeding time lol. Nubians would be my other favorite although I have never owned one (that is about to change!) something about those big floppy ears and roman noses just gets me!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Still Nubians....love the milk production,the ears,the variety of colors and their silly antics~ and I prefer large goats.

My second fave would be Saanens....or Sables.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

I love Lamancha's and Nubian's both equally, but own a loving Alpine now


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I Love My NIGERIANS! They are so sweet and cute and I love their colors!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

I think all goats are cute and great in their own way. 
I obviously like fainters since I have them and boers. 
I'm partial to pygmies since I grew up around them. I'd like a nice dairy doe, but haven't decided yet. And will probably end up with an angora one day. Lol


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oberhasli's are my #1, followed followed closely by the Nubian...
My Perfect goat is a 50/50 split of the two!


----------



## kysavannagoats (Dec 14, 2013)

I sure do love the Savannah, well I kinda like em all. Goats just seem to have personality. :hugs:


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Alpines are my favorite, so why don't I have any??? I have Lamancha and Nubians with 1 Oberhasli! I can't find the quality Alpines that I want close by right now.

Alpines are great. Great production, very stubborn and opinionated. Colorful, striking, command respect. 

Oberhasli are my 2nd favorite goat. 

Lamanchas are my 3rd


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Nubian's are number one in my heart  Fantastic personalities and mine are quiet and sweet, not loud or obnoxious. And their milk is amazing!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I love angoras too, they're my second favorite breed. I mean, their fur is so soft and long and curly, and the babies have the sweetest faces.
Plus they're really docile and quiet, which is a nice bonus. I call them the three way goat because you can get milk, meat AND hair all from the same goat! And those horns are impressive....


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Saanen bucks are awesome. My big buck is like an old friend. I am really growing to love the Saanen x Kiko crosses we have been developing. The personality traits are great, low maintenance, and very quiet. They just want to be scratched, rubbed, and generally loved on.



















The herd sire, a retained doeling, and this springs fastest growing buckling.

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

